
Ask HN: Where can I find open course materials on Quantum Computing? - aviggiano
I have a Masters in Engineering, so any prerequisites on the subject are also welcome.
======
drdre2001
Linear Algebra is very important for Quantum Computing. You have a masters in
engineering, so you shouldn't have any problems with the math. I suggest you
review the basics of Linear Algebra if you haven't applied that knowledge in a
while.

John Preskill's lecture notes are invaluable. They start from the basics of
Quantum Computing, to Quantum Theory, all the way to advanced concepts such as
Topological Quantum
Computation:[http://www.theory.caltech.edu/people/preskill/ph229/](http://www.theory.caltech.edu/people/preskill/ph229/)

You can also look over the Quantum Computation course that is hosted at OCW.
The instructor for this course was Peter Shor who invented the seminal "Shor's
Algorithm":[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-435j-quantum-
comp...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-435j-quantum-computation-
fall-2003/)

These will be enough to get you started, but it is good apply your knowledge
by implementing the quantum algorithms that you have learned.There is a huge
list of simulators you can use:[https://www.quantiki.org/wiki/list-qc-
simulators](https://www.quantiki.org/wiki/list-qc-simulators)

I know you want references to open courses, but reading papers shouldn't hurt
either. I don't know how much experience you have with Quantum Mechanics, but
this paper:[https://arxiv.org/abs/0708.0261](https://arxiv.org/abs/0708.0261)
explains Quantum Computing very well by referring to concepts in Classical
Computing. You should read this first if you are not familiar with Quantum
Mechanics.

Let me know if you have any questions and good luck!

------
2_listerine_pls
edx.org

